# PSN Usernames



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

We have one for DS and 360, may as well have it for PS3 right? 

*PSN:* Cooski


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 16, 2009)

lazyllama


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

thsi is gettign atouch preditable...


----------



## starfish (Feb 16, 2009)

jockystarfish

(and about time too)


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 16, 2009)

fen_boy


----------



## starfish (Feb 17, 2009)

Sticky please mods.
edited to add


----------



## bmd (Feb 17, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> thsi is gettign atouch preditable...



innit.

Medieval-Knieval


----------



## D'wards (Feb 18, 2009)

Thunderponce


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm gona add everyone tonigt or tomorrow. 

Haven't played it much, I think my main negative point with the ps3 is defiantly the controller.

Got killzone the other week, but hasn't been good enough to drag me away from CoD4 on the 360.

Don't think I'll buy anymore shooters for the ps3, cos I just can't play shooters with the ps3 controller.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Mar 16, 2009)

strominator here

if anyone is up for fifa 09 or NFS undercover?


----------



## yield (Aug 6, 2009)

*PSN*: madeofstars

Been playing some Battlefield 1943... when I get the chance.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 6, 2009)

kyser_soze_sw2


----------



## hendo (Oct 10, 2009)

hendopolis (BF Bad Company, IL2 Sturmovik)


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2009)

ernstwhile, will be on MW2 most of tomorrow daytime if anyone fancies some easy target practice.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 11, 2009)

elevendayempire, unsurprisingly. I've only just got the PS3 and don't have any games yet, though!


----------



## crustychick (Feb 8, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> kyser_soze_sw2



was there another kyser_soze?!

I'm rockchick456... haven't really played anything online yet - still figuring it all out!


----------



## LDR (Jun 1, 2010)

LD_Rudeboy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2010)

catabuca

I never go online with games though, so it's utterly, utterly pointless adding me (or whatever it is you do with other people's PSN usernames).


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 15, 2010)

Iam04



Yeah, yeah. You can't change usernames on PSN.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, this year I will be going online in large way, starting with NFS: Hot Pursuit and GT-5, probably with some Zombie killing action from Black-Ops...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2011)

Sell your ps3, buy the new xbox360 and battlefield bad company 2 and join us for some excellent online games.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2011)

Or not.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey if you don't want to have fun with the u75 360 crew it's your loss.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2011)

I have actual friends from the real world I can play with


----------



## electroplated (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm 'electroplated' on PSN


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2011)

Like me, you had a long, hard think about your PSN name, didn't you?


----------



## electroplated (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm just glad I got it, some cunt on xbox live took it already and so over there i'm stuck with electr0plated (with a zero) 

If I even find myself in a online game against my doppleganger, they're going to get some stick i can tell you!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2011)

Unless they're 13 years old and can cane your arse at everything ever written for the 360


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2011)

Every single online gamer everywhere, then, ime.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone up for a u75 Wipeout HD session,  so far myself, Thunderponce(d'wards), souljacker(johnwark78) and Electroplated(Electr0plated).............anymore?


----------



## electroplated (Jun 14, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Anyone up for a u75 Wipeout HD session,  so far myself, Thunderponce(d'wards), souljacker(johnwark78) and Electroplated(Electr0plated).............anymore?


 
minor correction - I'm electr0plated not Electr0plated if you haven't already found me


----------



## jimyb509 (Sep 7, 2011)

PSN jimmybizzell


----------



## Liveist (Mar 5, 2012)

PSN: TheManFromUNCLE


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 16, 2012)

psn: skuba


----------



## Utopia (Apr 17, 2012)

Liveist said:


> PSN: TheManFromUNCLE


 


steveo87 said:


> psn: skuba


 
What games are you both mainly playing?


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 20, 2012)

fifa 12, Black Ops (if i can find it), wipeout-it varies really


----------



## Utopia (Apr 20, 2012)

steveo87 said:


> fifa 12, Black Ops (if i can find it), wipeout-it varies really


 
Cool, we could play FIFA12 or Wipeout sometime maybe, i'll PM you my username.


----------



## Frazzlemac (May 29, 2012)

'frazzlemac'


----------



## DREV (Jun 1, 2012)

RevChubbs


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 9, 2013)

moshmonsta-pl


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2013)

ChrisSmed  (already badly played GT5 with Garf - generally avoid online play due to idiot American children)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2013)

Joined up tonight: SupaKidEternity


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 27, 2013)

MrBeardyDrummer for mine


----------



## tiki (Nov 28, 2013)

My PSN ID is kowhai if anyone wants to add me. Will mainly be on PS4 but have a 3 as well.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2013)

tiki said:


> My PSN ID is kowhai if anyone wants to add me. Will mainly be on PS4 but have a 3 as well.


 
<waves>

All those games on the trophy list and so few in common.  Guess there's always Killzone...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Anyone up for a u75 Wipeout HD session,  so far myself, Thunderponce(d'wards), souljacker(johnwark78) and Electroplated(Electr0plated).............anymore?


 
Yeah, I'd be up for that.


----------



## Zack Murray (Dec 18, 2013)

psn: wallsmasher64

i'm down for wipeout HD, but i also play a fair bit of gran turismo 6 and battlefield 3


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had to go as MrSimbolini as Simbolini was taken on PSN.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 21, 2013)

Pabodie1931, same as my Xbox360 account.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Pabodie1931, same as my Xbox360 account.



On ps4 is this? Or 3?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 23, 2013)

sim667 said:


> On ps4 is this? Or 3?



PS4, picked it up last Saturday.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 28, 2013)

electroplated said:


> minor correction - I'm electr0plated not Electr0plated if you haven't already found me



FFS! Ignore the above I'm "electroplated" on PSN - not what I posted previously!


----------



## blackdragon2412 (Apr 15, 2014)

blackdragon2412


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2014)

nilpoint23

on ps4


----------



## LDR (May 12, 2014)

My new account in Aotearoa.

*LDRudeboy*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2014)

Getting myself a PS4 this week so expect a massive bunch of adds!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2014)

Any idea how to add friends via https://secure.eu.playstation.com/psn/mypsn/?


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Any idea how to add friends via https://secure.eu.playstation.com/psn/mypsn/?


 
Not sure if you can. You can use the Playstation app though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2014)

Ah that's an arse ache, no copy n paste then...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2014)

Ok have gone back as is reasonable and added peeps!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok have gone back as is reasonable and added peeps!



My PSN ID is Aquarazorda

Still on PS3, but I think I'll start adding peeps here anyway....that white PS4 Destiny bundle is  calling me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> My PSN ID is Aquarazorda
> 
> Still on PS3, but I think I'll start adding peeps here anyway....that white PS4 Destiny bundle is  calling me.



Haha give in fella, we need more PS4 players.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha give in fella, we need more PS4 players.



I will, soon  I finish paying the fucking taxman an 8 grand bill this October, so I should have more disposable income then. I'll probably start on PS3 then transfer my character a few months later.

Join the clan! I've set an U75 all platforms clan on the Bungie site. We'll need one for end-game raids as there's no matchmaking. Check the Destiny thread for the link. Clan U75 lives!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2014)

Thunderponce - Add me right up - currently 17 on Destiny on PS4


----------



## Arran1982 (Jan 31, 2015)

Im new here but intend to stick around...

Arran1982 PSN (PS4)

Play COD and Fifa


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> nilpoint23
> 
> on ps4





D'wards said:


> Thunderponce - Add me right up - currently 17 on Destiny on PS4





Arran1982 said:


> Im new here but intend to stick around...
> 
> Arran1982 PSN (PS4)
> 
> Play COD and Fifa



Ill add you all up as you've said you're on PS4, I dont have Destiny, COD or Fifa..... but ive also barely got any contacts incase we end up with the same games


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2015)

edit: ignore that I thought it would embed the html code


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Ill add you all up as you've said you're on PS4, I dont have Destiny, COD or Fifa..... but ive also barely got any contacts incase we end up with the same games


Don't mate after getting skanked by Sony I sold the bloody thing


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2015)

I just bought a PS4, tag is "JakeNClair"


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm a fucking idiot. I never knew my PS3 had wifi. setting up a PSN account. artem1s_foul


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 2, 2016)

Add meeeeeee. Psn daedalian8s.... Cheers, I need to feel loved


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 18, 2016)

i'm in need of friends ...

*DavidJ_46*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2016)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> i'm in need of friends ...
> 
> *DavidJ_46*



What games do you play?


.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 6, 2016)

i'm 'electroplated' and i also need friends.... currently playing battle zone on PSVR


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 8, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What games do you play?
> 
> 
> .



Battlefront, Project Cars, Minecraft, FIFA16 - probably going to buy Battlefield 1 when it comes out


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 8, 2016)

scratch that BF1 is out now !!!


----------



## moon (Nov 15, 2016)

electroplated said:


> i'm 'electroplated' and i also need friends.... currently playing battle zone on PSVR


I will add you..


----------



## revol68 (Nov 19, 2016)

nothingnegated, play bf1, fifa and titanfall 2, if anyone fancies playing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2016)

revol68 said:


> nothingnegated, play bf1, fifa and titanfall 2, if anyone fancies playing



Friend request sent!


.


----------



## dervish (May 10, 2017)

I'm dervilfish, play NFS:MW online mostly and a bit of Drawn to Death now that it's finally decided to actually load. Would like to add a few more people though I'm not online all that often,


----------



## Oggyy (May 14, 2017)

My PSN: KnightPowers

okay bad name ik
also 1st post


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 20, 2017)

"nil point" for this version of my ps persona


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 16, 2018)

Moynibell, mostly fallout76 and old FIFA.


----------

